# Jussie Smollette case



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I just heard on FOX that the prosecutor in this case is dropping all charges. WTF?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

To quote our friend @Slippy .... FUBAR


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Its utter bullshit. HATE CRIME and now charges dropped?
WTF?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So a muslime can scream "impeach the mother", and a gay black man can make up stories to try to get white men killed..
OK.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Wait I thought this was a white only privilege thing


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/jussie-smollett-wont-be-prosecuted-on-charges-he-faked-attack

What BS. This cost the tax payers how much? Took limited police resources from real problems. What a bunch of political BS. He got let off by a Libtard run city government because he was gay and black. Bastard should have some sort of consequences.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I knew it would end up like this. As soon as I heard the word "Drugs" mentioned, I knew it would go this way. I mean the "Poor Defenseless Gay Blackman on Drugs" the drugs made him do it. The press kept mentioning drugs. It could only go this way.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There were federal charges brought as well.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Chicago was probably afraid of being another Jefferson or Baltimore.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Of course the end result was predictable. Chicago is proud of it's regional bigotry reputation, and is gonna go to all extremes to preserve it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Of course the end result was predictable. Chicago is proud of it's *regional bigotry *reputation, and is gonna go to all extremes to preserve it.


Where have I heard that before? :vs_lol:


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

IMHO the whole thing was poorly staged the idiot(s) were trying to give the president a black eye!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hate to say it, no I don't . I said he walks no madder what. Now back to making big money in Hollywood as a hero.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If your parents name you Jussie, your probably gonna grow up to be a pusswad.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> If your parents name you Jussie, your probably gonna grow up to be a pusswad.


 Do you know who his parents are. Might have something to do with why he got off.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Chicago was probably afraid of being another Jefferson or Baltimore.


Think your right Sir. It seems to be intricrate plot involving Mocheel Obummer..Rham Emanueal and his hand picked Police Supertendent Eddie Johnson. Eddies job was to lip off about the case on TV enough to corrupt the potential jury pool to get the cop hating leftist prosecutor enough excuse to toss out the charges. Its way too strange to be fiction. Eddie needs a new cop job no matter how it shakes out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Black , Gay, Hollywood,Chicago did anyone expect justice?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

CPD isn't happy - already sending for a FED investigation into the Cook County DA playing politics & Hollyweird favoritism - 16 felony counts and he gets some BS community service with no parole or oversite involved ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> CPD isn't happy - already sending for a FED investigation into the Cook County DA playing politics & Hollyweird favoritism - 16 felony counts and he gets some BS community service with no parole or oversite involved ....


Yep, this is looking like it will be another backfire for the commies. Not only is the Police and Police Chief pissed and a call for a federal investigation, but....



> Chicago Police Union Wants Federal Investigation Into Kim Foxx's Handling of Case After She Exchanged Texts With Smollett's Relatives


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/03/chicago-police-union-wants-federal-investigation-into-kim-foxxs-handling-of-case-after-she-exchanged-texts-with-smolletts-relatives/



> HUGE! Former Michelle Obama Aide Reached Out to State's Attorney Kim Foxx Before Charges Were Dropped Against Liar Jussie Smollett


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/03/huge-former-michelle-obama-aide-reached-out-to-states-attorney-kim-foxx-before-charges-were-dropped-against-liar-jussie-smollett/


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

@realJamesWoods

If I ever hear another Democrat say Michelle Obama “goes high,” I’ll puke. This is what real obstruction of justice looks like, folks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

When Rahm Emanuel is saying....


> Chicago Mayor Rahm Emanuel Furious After Hoaxer Smollett Walks: "How Dare He!&#8230; A Whitewash of Justice"


you know that this is not going to turn out well.....

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/03/mayor-rahm-emanuel-furious-after-hoaxer-smollett-walks-a-whitewash-of-justice-video/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> When Rahm Emanuel is saying....
> you know that this is not going to turn out well.....
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/03/mayor-rahm-emanuel-furious-after-hoaxer-smollett-walks-a-whitewash-of-justice-video/


just saw that on the news >>>>> what surprises the hell out of me is that they pulled this crap just days before the April mayoral voting ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> just saw that on the news >>>>> what surprises the hell out of me is that they pulled this crap just days before the April mayoral voting ....


Rush alluded that this Smollet debacle is a planned distraction from the Mueller witch hunt ending, report submitted and Barr's letter.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> CPD isn't happy - already sending for a FED investigation into the Cook County DA playing politics & Hollyweird favoritism - 16 felony counts and he gets some BS community service with no parole or oversite involved ....


Thankfully there is a sense of legal responsibility to be found in Chicago. I truly hope it prevails.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What are the feds going to do? black, gay, Hollywood hero.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SGG said:


> Wait I thought this was a white only privilege thing


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> What are the feds going to do? black, gay, Hollywood hero.


Plenty if they choose to. Using the federal mail to threaten is a felony for starters. Using the federal mail to commit fraud is another felony.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Plenty if they choose to. Using the federal mail to threaten is a felony for starters. Using the federal mail to commit fraud is another felony.


 You said if they choose to. We have seen a lot the last few years about their priorities . It is not a Black gay man make false charges.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> You said if they choose to. We have seen a lot the last few years about their priorities . It is not a Black gay man make false charges.


True, but that was mostly under an Obama DOJ. Now with Sessions gone, Barr in as AG and it being post Mueller investigation, I expect the DOJ to start being much more aggressive in prosecuting scumbags. I am going to be optimistic and guestimate that the dropping of charges by the Ill AG will be proven to be "dirty" and fed charges will be prosecuted.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some more related info.....



> FIGURES. Soros Spent $408,000 on Campaign for Radical Attorney Kim Foxx - Who Just Let Jussie Smollet Walk on Hate Hoax Charges


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/03/figures-soros-spent-408000-on-campaign-for-radical-attorney-kim-foxx-today-foxx-let-jussie-smollet-walk-for-hate-hoax-crimes/



> TOM FITTON: Yes, Judicial Watch Will Investigate Jussie Smollett Scandal


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/03/tom-fitton-yes-judicial-watch-will-investigate-jussie-smollett-scandal/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Just goes to show ya rich, gay black man afford their crimez


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

The City of Chicago is not happy about it either. Not only did they spend over tens of thousands of dollars on this case it will also further re instate doubt and question into future cases that truly do happen. No much on the liberal media about this or the the Mueller investigation, on to the next news story that can make anyone that disagrees with them a racist.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJames must be proud of the non white privilege on display here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Never... not a single time in my life... did I EVER think I would agree on ANYTHING... with Rahm Emanuel.
https://www.thewrap.com/chicago-may...letts-dropped-charges-a-whitewash-of-justice/


> "This is a whitewash of justice," Emanuel said Tuesday afternoon during a fiery press conference alongside Chicago police superintendent Eddie Johnson. "A grand jury could not have been clearer."


One of us is off their usual nut. I'm not sure it's me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

From wiki

Justin "Jussie" Smollett[1] was born in Santa Rosa, California, and is the third of six children of Janet (née Harris) and Joel Smollett (1956-2014).[8] He has three brothers and two sisters: Jake, Jocqui, Jojo, Jurnee, and Jazz, several of whom are also actors.[9] Smollett is biracial.[10] His mother is African-American and his father was Jewish (his family emigrated from Russia and Poland).[11] He has said that his father would have "killed you if you called him white." His father was absent from his life for a significant portion of his childhood.[12] He graduated from Paramus Catholic High School in Paramus, New Jersey.[13] Smollett told his parents he was gay when he was 19.

So clearly the Russians again.

Here is my theory for what nothing it's worth,

Trump DOJ is now free of Mueller and can start in on the Clinton-Deep-State and they showed their cards yesterday on how easy it is with Avenatti. Soros, obummer and co aren't having it and let the world / Trump know by dropping this slam dunk out of pure political hatred.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems Michelle Obama and by default Obama was involved in getting him off.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was blissfully ignorant of this piece of shit, no talent actor from Chicago only just a couple of months ago, how I miss those days. The MSM has gone on and on, nauseatingly so, about this third rate bit actor of a fool. Meanwhile, back in Washington and the world............................


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Seems Michelle Obama and by default Obama was involved in getting him off.


They both have probably had gay sex with him.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> They both have probably had gay sex with him.....


 His mother and father are old school deep in radical movements. They were and are neck deep with the worst of the worst.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It seems this person Jesse Smutlet is mentally ill. A male human being having sexual desires for another male human being's anus is pretty damn mentally ill. This icing on this crazy cake is fabricating a 2 am attack from MAGA Hat wearing white people on one of the coldest days in Chicago's history with his story being he and his mentally ill gay partner were looking for a Subway Sandwich...

FUBAR


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

How many police officers where pulled off their usual patrol routes where they arrest drug dealers, thieves, and other various "pillars of society" as well as respond to real emergencies to deal with this bozo? How many detectives where pulled to work his case in the US Murder Capital? Not only that but the douche had the audacity to proclaim his innocence after the case was dismissed and sealed. They should change it to Justice for Some to make things more accurate. Just wait, Kraft is going to get off of his solicitation charge too. Pretty f'd up how the police do their jobs, investigate the crimes, make arrests and the courts let them out the next week.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> How many police officers where pulled off their usual patrol routes where they arrest drug dealers, thieves, and other various "pillars of society" as well as respond to real emergencies to deal with this bozo? How many detectives where pulled to work his case in the US Murder Capital? Not only that but the douche had the audacity to proclaim his innocence after the case was dismissed and sealed. They should change it to Justice for Some to make things more accurate. Just wait, Kraft is going to get off of his solicitation charge too. Pretty f'd up how the police do their jobs, investigate the crimes, make arrests and the courts let them out the next week.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> It seems this person Jesse Smutlet is mentally ill. A male human being having sexual desires for another male human being's anus is pretty damn mentally ill. This icing on this crazy cake is fabricating a 2 am attack from MAGA Hat wearing white people on one of the coldest days in Chicago's history with his story being he and his mentally ill gay partner were looking for a Subway Sandwich...
> 
> FUBAR


Back in my day stinky fingers had a completely different meaning. So it goes &#8230;. with the so called "progressives".


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Back in my day* stinky fingers* had a completely different meaning. So it goes &#8230;. with the so called "progressives".


Is that when you fingers end up going through the toilet paper? Asking for a friend.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Get a load of this....has to be posturing as no one can be that fricken stupid, can they?....



> Jussie Smollett Lawyer: 'We're Weighing Our Options' on Suing Chicago Police


https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/03/27/jussie-smollett-lawyer-were-weighing-our-options-on-suing-chicago-police/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe it's not always who you know, but rather who you blow?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Get a load of this....has to be posturing as no one can be that fricken stupid, can they?....
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/entertainment/2019/03/27/jussie-smollett-lawyer-were-weighing-our-options-on-suing-chicago-police/


that'll never happen - he got the records sealed from the deal he cut >>>> opens them back up by filing a suit ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> that'll never happen - he got the records sealed from the deal he cut >>>> opens them back up by filing a suit ....


Plus he still faces federal charges for using the mail for fraud and for making a threat.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

The world has gone crazy. Sometimes I enjoy the show, if I can get past the fact of how FUBAR it is


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chicago PD appears to be upset....



> Chicago PD File On Jussie Smollett Just Released


https://www.weaselzippers.us/415516-chicago-pd-file-on-jussie-smollett-just-released/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just goes to show how when you are a liberal and connected. Just look at Hillary and Bill. And then there was OJ , Ted Kennedy ...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Just goes to show how when you are a liberal and connected. Just look at Hillary and Bill. And then there was OJ , Ted Kennedy ...


Interesting that you said that.....



> Jussie Smollett Will Be the New O.J.





> But they needn't worry. Smollett should. He will be the new O. J., another man getting away with a crime he committed in full public view. That didn't work out very well for The Juice. In fact, he's a pariah for life. And it won't for Smollett either. He will be a despised person for the rest of his days and a symbol of unequal justice. He might as well have gone to jail, served the time, and been forgiven.


https://pjmedia.com/rogerlsimon/jussie-smollett-will-be-the-new-o-j/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And the idiots are just begging for it.....



> Jussie Smollett Lawyer Says Osundairo Brothers Were 'Absolutely' Lying to Police about the Attack


https://pjmedia.com/video/jussie-smollett-lawyer-says-the-black-brothers-were-absolutely-lying-to-police-about-the-attack/


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

FBI is looking into the circumstances surrounding the dropping of charges. But as usual, not a lot will happen.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

txmarine6531 said:


> FBI is looking into the circumstances surrounding the dropping of charges. But as usual, not a lot will happen.


 FBI, now we can put a lot of faith in that bunch. They will check with Obama and Hillary then get right on it. Not much has changed at FBI


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Such a sad and desperate state of affairs, that a POS like Smollett is even in the news.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Such a sad and desperate state of affairs, that a POS like Smollett is even in the news.


It certainly is a distraction from the Mueller witch hunt ending badly for the lying lefties.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

never saw much of this Kim Foxx before now - she got herself screwed for life doing this political favor for Moosehella - seeing & hearing her on the TV >>> she's damn lucky to be where she's at now - she's not moving into the upper state offices much less national ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> It certainly is a distraction from the Mueller witch hunt ending badly for the lying lefties.


Yes, yes. This and the R Kelly thing, another POS I never heard of before a couple of months ago, is a rather convenient sideshow for the MSM. Against what is happening in this country and around the world, I would think these two morons would deserve little more then a mention on the back page of the "National Inquirer" or some such rag.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> never saw much of this Kim Foxx before now - she got herself screwed for life doing this political favor for Moosehella - seeing & hearing her on the TV >>> she's damn lucky to be where she's at now - she's not moving into the upper state offices much less national ....


She is popular with the locals. One of her first things she did was double the value someone had to shoplift before triggering felony charges in the county. None of the other surrounding counties budged on their thresholds. Retailers complained and the locals went Christmas shopping.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This story is continuing to evolve.....Foxx is a Soros "bought" stooge as AG.....



> Facing an FBI and DoJ investigation of Smollett case, Kim Foxx is panicking and changing her story





> Mr. Soros may have wanted a dummy in the office to assure that instructions would be obeyed, but Foxx now has dug herself a hole and doesn't understand the need to stop digging. She is changing her story - always a mistake because it proves she was lying, an absolute no-no for a prosecutor.
> 
> Now Foxx is claiming that sealing the court files was an accident:
> 
> Foxx also had claimed that she had recused herself, but evidently did not bother with the paperwork necessary for such a recusal. Now that an FBI and DoJ investigation is in prospect she and her underlings are scrambling to explain away the lie: Megan Crepeau of the Chicago Tribune explains the mess Foxx has created for herself:


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/facing_an_fbi_and_doj_investigation_of_smollett_case_kim_foxx_is_panicking_and_changing_her_story.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Soros may have given Foxx money to get her in office but I dont think he is directly involved. 

I think this has Kamala Harris stink all over it. I think she asked Foxx to make this all go away and is now being pressured to keep it quiet as to not embarrass or implicate the Presidential hopeful. 

Just my guess.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Soros may have given Foxx money to get her in office but I dont think he is directly involved.
> 
> I think this has Kamala Harris stink all over it. I think she asked Foxx to make this all go away and is now being pressured to keep it quiet as to not embarrass or implicate the Presidential hopeful.
> 
> ...


Michelle Obama is involved as well.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> FBI, now we can put a lot of faith in that bunch. They will check with Obama and Hillary then get right on it. Not much has changed at FBI


Oh I know it, that's why I said not a lot will happen. I have pretty much no faith in anything federal and very little in state.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*Breaking "NEWS"!!!*

It's Trumps fault!:vs_laugh:

Just when I though the POS Mayor of Chicago had one brain cell left.........

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/29/rahm-emanuel-blames-toxic-trump-for-jussie-smollett-hate-hoax/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> *Breaking "NEWS"!!!*
> 
> It's Trumps fault!:vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


This was all staged. Rahm comes out condemning the hoax so people think "gee, he got this one right" only to later turn around and blame Trump in Hope's people would think "gee maybe hes right".

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Check out this link to see just how corrupted the DA in the case, Kim Foxx, is.

She should be fired AND disbarred.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6860071/Smollett-damage-control-laid-bare-internal-email-Kim-Foxx.html?ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490&ito=1490


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


>


I want to see the picture with: Barry Jussie, and Larry Sinclair.


----------

